# Rotating Insert Rings



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

My top/fence/plate is from Rockler. One thing I dislike are handling the three tiny screws that hold in the various sized insert rings, and the required fussing to seat them flush every time. Seems like the smallest bits of sawdust prevents them from seating properly, plus, "snugging them down" repeatedly roughs up the cross slot and forms tiny ridges which catches the boards sliding over them. Where can I buy a new plate with rotating insert rings instead of the ones that screw in? I have only seen these type rings marketed with a router lift. 

I'd have a tendancy to change these more often to better reflect the bit size if changing them were more user friendly. My big Triton would also benefit by the better dust collection too, which suffers from sawdust-clogged height-adjusting (falls down in spurts when lowering from above table). I've cleaned out the mechanism twice before which didn't alieviate the problem, but only helps. Anyhow, any leads? Thx.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

I have a UJK plate and rings here in the UK, but I think Jessem do a similar style set up in the USA.

INSERT RING SETS

Rog


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bob, you will find pates like that at any woodworking vendor. The best price out there is the $13 Grizzly T10432047. This is not a twist in version, the center rings snap in very snugly.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Google Twist Lock router table inserts. I have the Rockler setup too and always find it annoying to have to mess with those screws. My router hero is Mark Sommerfeld, who has the twist lock setup, sooooo much easier. I'm going to buy a new plate, but the Rockler plate is an inch sorter in the sort dimension that the plates I've found, which means its rabbit time. At least I there are plates already drilled for the Triton. There goes another hundred bucks.

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Twist+Lock+Router+inserts&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR

I'm likely to get the Woodpecker unit. Wish Rockler would go to the Twist Lock system and put out a plate that fits their table.

I just ordered the Woodpecker plate and their template.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had trouble posting this pix of the Woodpecker plate and twist lock inserts. Second try did it.

It comes with the inserts shown, but you can also order a more extensive set.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

My inserts are held in with rare earth magnets. Very east to change.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Knot working said:


> My inserts are held in with rare earth magnets. Very east to change.


Did you set the magnets yourself? Glued them to the inserts, I presume. Very interesting idea! Tell us the details, please.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a Rockler lift, do those insert rings sets (all mentioned above) will work in my lift?


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Knot working said:


> My inserts are held in with rare earth magnets. Very east to change.


I have them too - Incra/JessEm Mast-R-Lift II. Don't think you can add those on aftermarket. I love the way the magnets snap the ring in place. No fussing at all.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

philba said:


> i have them too - incra/jessem mast-r-lift ii. Don't think you can add those on aftermarket. I love the way the magnets snap the ring in place. No fussing at all.


+2


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mike said:


> Bob, you will find pates like that at any woodworking vendor. The best price out there is the $13 Grizzly T10432047. This is not a twist in version, the center rings snap in very snugly.


My plates are similar to the one Mike showed, but generic brand.

I have no trouble removing rings as required.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> I have a Rockler lift, do those insert rings sets (all mentioned above) will work in my lift?


Bump, anybody?


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Knot working said:


> My inserts are held in with rare earth magnets. Very east to change.


Great. This is why I read Router Forums. Recently I purchased a hardly used carbitec router table at a auction. The table top is cast on a steel stand with a mortise attachment and has a very new Triton router fitted. My problem was the insert rings are hand made from ply and keep lifting and getting dirt under them. Rare earth magnets! yes. I have some for holding jewelry boxes shut. Thanks Knot working, if not for you I would be still scratching my head, might go bald :surprise:

Cheers
John T


----------

